# Lowering TDS levels without RO water.



## Glitch23 (Mar 28, 2014)

Howdy! Just wondering if there's a way of lowering TDS without having to use RO water. I'm keeping some rednose shrimp and Lampeyes and they're doing really well, but i'd like to lower the TDS from the (minimum) levels of 300 I'm getting at the moment. I've had up to 500+ on some readings! Not using C02.
All very new to this water readings malarkey. 


yesterdays readings (with no water change that day)
N02- 40
N03 - 0
GH - 8
KH - 10
CL2 - 0
TDS - 540.


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

It all depends on what your tap water TDS is. If your tap has lower TDS then you are good to go by just doing water changes. It is higher unlikely that your tap is several hundred TDS. 

Also, I hope (and think) you mean your NO3 is 40. That would be your nitrates. NO2 is your nitrites.


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

Also there are several variables which can raise TDS. Any kind of rock work that is not inert may be adding to it.


----------



## Glitch23 (Mar 28, 2014)

Doah, schoolboy error on the N02/3 there sorry! My tap water TDS is coming out at between 250-350, it varies a fair bit. I'm adding some shrimp mineral powder once a week (very low doses), but didnt think it'd make the TDS skyrocket quite that much. Tending to do a 25-30% water change every other day as the tank's still fairly new.


----------



## picotank (Dec 6, 2011)

I have a TDS of between 475 and 500 always. I top off with RO water but it always stays the same. My cherries don't seem to mind........... I have a dirted 4 gal. tank that's a few years old and it has to be the dirt that makes it this high. What substrate do you use?


----------



## Glitch23 (Mar 28, 2014)

Phyew, that's put me at ease now! I'm using a mix of ebi gold plant and ebi gold shrimp.


----------



## picotank (Dec 6, 2011)

I would like to see lower numbers myself but it seems impossible with my dirted tank??


----------



## Dolfan (Apr 8, 2005)

I have wondered about this too. In theory is it possible that having a lot of plants will lower TDS since they are consuming minerals from the water column? Or does this not happen as they also produce organic debris/leafs etc that in time increase TDS.


----------



## picotank (Dec 6, 2011)

Dolfan said:


> I have wondered about this too. In theory is it possible that having a lot of plants will lower TDS since they are consuming minerals from the water column? Or does this not happen as they also produce organic debris/leafs etc that in time increase TDS.


Since my small tank is for shrimp only I let the plants go wild except for the front.
All my over growth seems not to matter. :icon_ques:icon_ques:icon_ques


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

If the tank us small why not use RO, water? Shrimp tanks do not require large water changes. Even buying RO at wally world only,runs 1.50 for 5g. Might be worth checking out then you can make tds to what you want.

-Chris


----------



## picotank (Dec 6, 2011)

ctaylor3737 said:


> If the tank us small why not use RO, water? Shrimp tanks do not require large water changes. Even buying RO at wally world only,runs 1.50 for 5g. Might be worth checking out then you can make tds to what you want.
> 
> -Chris


I always use RO water for top offs and water changes. I think the MG organic soil leaches and I can never get it down. I don't do to many water changes since I don't want to shock my shrimp with drastic perimeter swings. If I used substrates other than soil then yes I could control my spec's much better.


----------



## Glitch23 (Mar 28, 2014)

I was thinking about buying RO water from the LFS, but at the moment i'm doing 25-40% water changes at least every other day as the tank's not mature yet. Trying to give them the best possible water that I can with what i have. 

Plus remineralising the water may freak the fish i have in the tank out. Would have to add a tiny bit of RO water to each change then ram it up a bit more each time I guess?


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

Yea you just mix it in little by,little. Probably,better to go to the grocery store to fill RO water. LFS mostly charge $1 a gallon for the same water.

-Chris


----------



## picotank (Dec 6, 2011)

I would wait till the tank is mature and then top off with RO water if your TDS is still higher than you want it. If all your critters are doing well then leave it be...That's what I have done.. Good luck and Have Fun... Don't make it to big a deal.


----------



## Glitch23 (Mar 28, 2014)

Well i'm in the uk so not sure if my grocery tore will stock it, but worth checking. i know my local fish store down the road has RO water to sell and are jut starting up, so I may sweet talk them and become a loyal customer for a discount. 

Just added some freshwater goby and they're going to the top for air a fair bit, so keeping a close eye on the o2 levels and put the airstone on full blast for a bit.


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

Yea, we have RO water machines at the grocery store here.

-Chris


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I think it is the shrimp mineral powder. 

Test the water before you use it to refill the tank. 
Tap + Shrimp mineral powder.


----------



## Glitch23 (Mar 28, 2014)

yeah was what i was thinking, but tap water that's been dechlorinated is coming up as 300.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

So, post these results: GH, KH, TDS, pH for each of these. 

1) Tap water with no additives. 

2) Tap water with shrimp minerals, dechlor, any other additives (separate test for each item). 

3) Tank water. 

4) Tap water with some of each thing from the tank. A separate test for each material such as gravel, decorative rock, other mineral things. Let these materials sit in the jars of water for several days and see if there is any change in the water. 

The most simple comment is, "Well SOMETHING is adding minerals to the water, lets check each thing one at a time and see if that is what it is doing this."


----------

